# Why do people pull a face when we say we did D Day Beaches



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

My husband and l have just got back from a great 10 days in Brittany and Normandy. The weather was very hot and we met some lovely people. Our 30 year old son has recently left the Paras after joining the army at 17. We are both 53 so dont know much about the war but as parents with a son who was often away we know some of the worry. He had often mentioned Pegasus Bridge so we wanted to go and see it,mind you it did cost £9 for 1 tea and 1 coffee at the cafe. We
also did the American Cemetary and the beaches along that route. When people ask us where we went and we tell them they all pull a face and ask why would you want to go there. Yes it was very emotional but did it spoil our holiday NO. 
Dawn


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

we (38/43) to be honest know next to nothing about the big wars. We do make an effort to see/understand what other people went through and find it really scarey and moving. If everyone had an understanding of the big wars when we may all be better from it.

We'll be following your trip one day.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

I have absolutely no idea why people feel the way you describe. I have no family connections with the forces & yet on the two occasions I visited the Normandy beaches & cemetaries I have been overcome with a sense of thanks to young men I never knew. Apart from, possibly, a trip to the Menin Gate at Ypres to hear The Last Post my visit to the American Cemetary at Bayeux was the most moving thing I have ever done (family events apart).


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Why do people pull a face when we say we did D Day Beach*



telboy1 said:


> When people ask us where we went and we tell them they all pull a face and ask why would you want to go there.
> Dawn


Because MOST people have their holiday weeks, go to somewhere sunny and hot and sit by a pool all day.. ! Their loss and our gain..

I havent been to the bridge yet but my dad was there.. He never bothered with the cafe, to busy with a rifle and shooting Germans!! :wink: 
(No offence meant, just facts. !!)


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I am 58 know nothing about the war, 3 years ago we did Auschwitch 2 years ago Menin gate,1 year ago Normandy landings and this year 
the Somme.All very informative and interesting.
If it wasnt for those 1000s and 1000s of 18 to 20 year olds giving there lives I think we wold all be walking arond in jackboots and speaking German.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It is very humbling to visit the cemetaries.

Those who go and fail to feel immense emotion at the sheer numbers of white crosses must have a heart of stone.

Even a couple of graves of Allied airmen in a small French churchyard has an effect on me.

It is something that everyone should witness.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Possibly your talking to the wrong people. Thousands of people, including school children, visit the WW1 and WW2 cemetries and battle locations every year. 
The war was avery unpopular subject when I was a child post war2 and observing Armistace Day at 11am on 11/11 was hardly observed. Bus drivers for example no longer stopped their buses and got out along with their passengers to observe the 2 minute silence. I think people were simply fed up with the 'Wars to End all Wars' etc. and most returning servicemen wanted to lick their wounds and try to get a home and a job.

I can assure you that when I was fighting in Aden in the mid 60's nobody in the UK seemed to know or care. Ask anybody where Aden is and you invariably get a blank look. There was a reassurgance in the early 80's due to the Falklands war but when soldiers were dying in Northern Ireland there was no Wooten Basset homecoming.

The 50th anniversary of D Day was a major driver in reawakening the memories. The French made a major effort and it was a sombre but enthralling experience. Of course the French make money from the visitors but considering how Normandy suffered in the invasion I don't blame them too much. 

Kipling summed it up well:

TOMMY
by Rudyard Kipling (1865-1936)


I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace.
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I almost felt a sense of duty to visit these places and have been twice in the last year as well as Ypres which is truly moving.

I often find myself all over Europe and particularly France contemplating the two great wars and what it must have been like. It seems natural to me to want to learn more and to pay respect to the many who gave their lives for our Freedom.

Last year Mrs D paid a pilgrimage to her Grandfathers grave on Île d'Oléron. she was the first and only member of her familiy to pay their respects in 67 years. Her parents are both dead so it was quite a task to find him but we did, eventually.

I hope as these wars fade from living memory that younger generations continue to want to learn and realise just what so many people sacrificed for them. No doubt they dont teach kids about in school anymore though.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: Why do people pull a face when we say we did D Day Beach*



telboy1 said:


> My husband and l have just got back from a great 10 days in Brittany and Normandy. The weather was very hot and we met some lovely people. Our 30 year old son has recently left the Paras after joining the army at 17. We are both 53 so dont know much about the war but as parents with a son who was often away we know some of the worry. He had often mentioned Pegasus Bridge so we wanted to go and see it,mind you it did cost £9 for 1 tea and 1 coffee at the cafe. We
> also did the American Cemetary and the beaches along that route. When people ask us where we went and we tell them they all pull a face and ask why would you want to go there. Yes it was very emotional but did it spoil our holiday NO.
> Dawn


They pull a face because they're unimaginative idiots with no sense of history and no comprehension of what our forebears suffered to ensure that we're not speaking German in today's Britain.

Stand them in the middle of any war graves cemetery and they'll soon begin to understand.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> No doubt they dont teach kids about in school anymore though.


I think you will find that the class of 2010 has a far better understanding than the class of 1960.

My teenage Daughter has studied both wars as part of her history studies which was detailed in the understanding of why they happened. In my school the only wars I studied were Cavaliers and Roundheads.


----------



## FDB (Oct 29, 2007)

We have visited a number of war cemetaries over the years and always find myself overwhelmed with grief.

two quotes come to mind 

Jaw Jaw is better than war war (W S Churchilll)

War ! What is it good for ? Absolutely Nothing ! (Edwin Starr ?)

There would be less wars if it was like in the old days when the King road out in front of the troops on the battlefield. Dont think Maggie would have been in the South Atlantic yomping across to Goose Green or Blair in a chieftain tank in Iraq


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We visited Arromanches (Gold Beach) and also found two smaller (over 1000 graves!!)WW2 cemeteries. We were both very moved and humbled.
We both felt that we could not leave Normandy without our own small pilgrimage. 

A nice touch was when we found one of the cemeteries deep in farmland there were two French gardeners there tending the site.
When we arrived they quietly left the enclosed area to let us wander undisturbed.
Later we thanked them for the incredible presentation of the cemetery, not so much a single blade of grass out of place. 
Although they hardly understood a word of our (af) fluent French they beamed with delight and pride.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

FDB said:


> We have visited a number of war cemetaries over the years and always find myself overwhelmed with grief.
> 
> two quotes come to mind
> 
> ...


I have a different quotation which I much prefer to yours.

"War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things. The decayed and degraded state of morals and patriotic feelings which thinks that nothing is worth war is much worse.

The man who has nothing for which he is willing to fight and nothing that he cares more about than his personal safety is a miserable creature who has no chance of being free unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself."

J.S. Mill (1806-1873
English philosopher and economist 1868.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We went to the cemetaries and cried buckets. The loss of good lives. To learn the history is good, but it in no way prepared us for the emotional rollercoaster that hit when we visited. We feel proud to have been, and to have acknowledged those that fell.

Westkirby01


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The class of 1960 do care though as my children do care and think that Ray and myself were so brave to live through the war and love the tales we tell of the war.
Ray was born in 1937 and I was born in 1941 and the boys have sat and listened when we tell about Rationing and my Mickey Mouse Gas capsule, the Air-Raid Shelter. Now my Grand children talk about it all.
"Was you in the war Gran"
We have visited all the Sites in France and even Germany and met many younger English people there-- some people do care.

So Dawn don't worry about the silly people, as you have seen and you care --Good on you and remember it must never happen again.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

People who can't understand are idiots, if we don't understand the past we cannot hope to prevent history repeating it's self. 

Dare I lower the tone of this thread by suggesting that a visit to these cemeteries should be compulsory for all politicians.

My grandfather was injured on the Somme in WW1, his brothers were killed, that prompted me to go to Northern France and visit the sites to see where so many fought, died and never came home, Alan.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

we have been back just over a fortnight and did the beaches and parachute drop at St Mere Egilse

We are privileged and the area is so great to brits and others alike

I towed trhe motorbike over and had a ball

Our gain their loss

Lest we never forget (not sure of exact wording) humbled by the whole experience
New museum at pegasus Bridge very good indeed


----------



## rht (Sep 24, 2009)

Hopefully one day the wind will change and their faces will stay like that :lol: :lol: :lol: 

A few years ago I visited Orodour-sur-glan the village was raised to the ground during the last war as the Germans fled and thinking there was gold hidden there. The village men were lined up in the streets and shot, the women and children herded into the school and murdered.

The whole experience was amazing, the wood still smelt of smoke and the hundreds who were visiting did so in silence and barely a camera clicked.

You don''t get those experiences sitting on beaches and in bars supping ale.

RichT


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I am of a slightly younger generation who did not live through WW11. Nor was I taught a lot about it at school :roll: 

As a result my first hand knowledge of the atrocities which took place are pretty limited.

However having the motorhome has allowed us to visit Oradour Sur Glane. My experience there was sobering and humbling. 
Although I 'knew' about the war, it didn't really hit home until I went there.

I was pleased to see school trips visiting Oradour. That's something I think would benefit all school children (teenagers). Especially the ones in the UK - because we were never invaded we are that wee bit more 'removed' from the facts.

We are planning to visit Normandy in the next year or two.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dawn I took our familly on our very first trip to France with a caravan over 12 years ago.
The reason was that Darran was doing recent History for his gcse`s and a school trip was more expensive than the four of us going on hols.
I was filled with a sense of pride and grief and gratitude when we visited several immaculatley maintained war cemeteries.
And as events in our lives have transpired we know the heartache felt by many famillies across all nations at the loss of a young life.

I wish all MP`s would visit these places of gratitude, before they commit to sending our young troops half way around the world in the name of The defence of our land.
Mankind has learned nothing from the past.

Dave p


----------



## jonno8007 (Jun 5, 2008)

I also did the D Day beaches this year accompanied by some friends from Canada. The whole experience is very moving and I especially found visiting the German military cemeteries (WW1 and WW2) very poignant. Unlike the Allied cemeteries, the graves are marked with black crosses and there are no flowers or shrubs planted. Was there 3rd thru 8th June.....would take weeks if not months to do everything justice.

I wrote an article for my local branch of the Family History Society and this also covered a trip to the Canadian memorial; park at Vimy Ridge, nr Arras.


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

My hubby has an avid,not morbid, interest in WW1 and we have visited many cemetaries as well as other places ie beaches etc in the past as a small part of each holiday and he has also been on tours. We once found ourselves in a German cemetary, I admit by mistake, but realised it was far more desolate than the others we had been in, grey slate stones with 2 names on each side...and in the visitors book someone had written...All this for a madman's dream....the signature was a German visitor
If it hadn't been for all those and I mean all,who fought and died we wouldn't be writing about it and enjoying the freedom of the holidays.
Margaret


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Theipval brings it all home, it is shocking. The area to the west of Verdun is unsafe due to there having been so many shells fired there. The Forts fired my imagination, I cannot see how anyone could have fought in these places and remained sane, it was series of charnel houses and went on for years.

The whole of Europe is full of history like that. Some so recent that it shows we are not learning, Alan.


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

*lest we forget*

We visited normandy with our boys a good few years ago and we will never forget the vast cemeteries we visited looking for our grandmas brothers grave
rows and rows of immaculate graves as far as we could see it was so moving they were so very young we all wept for them
its a shame that old soldiers (and some younger ones now) are not cared for as well as those graves

my brother works at the BLESMA home
(BRITISH LIMBLESS EX SERVICE MENS ASSOCIATION ) in blackpool and i over the years have had the privelidge of meeting soldiers from both world wars and susequent conflicts
its an honour to spend time with these remarkable heroes some of whiich are still receiving treatment for wounds from the 2nd world war
my late mum and dad were both on active service in the war and i am very proud that they did their bit to make our lives safer and our futures more secure

lest we forget

cath


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Did the D Day area a month ago with mates on our motorbikes what a very humbling experience. My late Father In Law was involved with building sections of the Mulberry Harbour.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I am 50 years old and spent 23 years in the Armed Forces. To this day I feel a sense of duty to visit and honour the fallen in France. Next week I shall not be racing like a bullet train to the Med; I shall be visiting Paschendale, The Somme and Vimy Ridge to pay my repects. Why do we do it? Duty, Honour and Loyalty, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Having been in charge of many school visits to Normandy I have always taken groups of 9 and 10 year olds to the landing beaches, Pegasus Bridge and to the British cemeteries. I believe it is really important to share this history with future generations. Although quite young, the children always find it very moving, particularly when they realise many of the graves are for soldiers the same age as their older brothers. I usually read a message or two out loud from the memorial book at whichever graveyard we visit. Despite having been on these visits many times, I always feel humbled by the sacrifice made by so many so that we can live in peace.

Catz


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

We have visited the Normandy Beaches, the Somme and Dachau in the last few years. All extremely interesting, and for me personally, the Memorial de la Paix in Caen, the British cemeteries in Bayeux were particular highlights. Ignore these stupid crass people. We have also been to the House of Terror in Budapest, Andrrassy St. It is very sad, but we must NEVER forget these terrible atrocities. It is more imperative that we remember the fallen when we have troops in the field as we speak. And anyway, Normandy is lovely!!


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

*D Day 2011*

Hi all I have previously visited the area but not during June. I am planning a quick visit. Arrive 5th leave 7th June 2011.

I would love your advice on where to go what to visit, what problems I may have due to numbers of visitors. Crucially where to park up. 
I do have an Arto and can wild camp but would prefer Aires. I will have pedal power to get around.

I have seen Pegassus Bridge. Whilst nice to see its a bit >> OK seen it next !

I totally agree to all about the moving nature that the area evokes. Last time out I found a tiny cemetary at the intersection of a single track road. 6 or 7 graves all tended.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Living just 20 miles from the D Dy Landings sites and beaches, we often escort friends and family round the large memorials and hope they are suitably moved.

But almost every village in Normandy has it's own small memorial to the fallen. Some French, Some British and American.

Every 11/11 we visit the site of 8 British Soldiers killed in 1940 retreating to Cherbourg. Drove over a French land mine intended for the Germans.

We lay crosses and poppies on their graves in Denneville churchyard.

http://www.raf38group.org/denneville

One soldier Albert Brooks was the same age as my father when killed. So we respect his grave visit with about 50 or more French people.

Ray.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote :- they all pull a face and ask why would you want to go there.

Just my opinion but I think that the T.V / computer game culture with the generation from say 1960 /70's has seen to much "bang bang your dead, never mind, I'll start a new life / game on the machine".
Unless seen, or taught reality, they will never understand the loss and gravity of what went on because they are so detached.
What a sad but gallant end to so many young men of all nationalities lives.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

We went last year and found my uncles grave in Hottot les Bagues very emotional and humbling ,beautifully kept graveyards.While we were there we went to Thiepval to the memorial to the missing when you look at the cine films in the museum you get a little piece of what they went through.I said to Sue while we were there that they should bring all the little bu**ers from back home out here to maybe help keep the graveyards tidy etc to maybe see what sacrifices have been given for everybody.We will go again i aim to find out which beach my uncle landed on and visit that area we will definitely stay longer.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Done the Normand area as posted earlier.
Maybe WW1 tour on the agenda next autumn. As long as there are shopping stops for Lady p.


DAve p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We have visited over the past decade or so many War cemeteries in France and Belgium.
We've been very moved by the sights of the graves of so many men and women buried there. 
I've always thought that children should be encouraged whilst at school to visit at least one or two of the cemeteries such as Thiepval and Tyne Cot.
The experience they would see and feel could perhaps make more of them realise the sacrifices that were made on their, and our, behalf.
A visit to the Menin Gate for the evening Last Post ceromony couldn't fail to stir some emotional response which should help them understand the feelings and emotions of relatives who lose loved ones in the modern day wars such as Afghanistan and Iran.


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

We've only been to one D-day beach - Juno, and the Canadian museum (by coincidence we were there on Canada day).

I have little family connection to the events as I'm Irish, but I live, and grew up, in the UK, so I still owe a debt of gratitude to those who fought for the freedoms we have.

At school in the '80s in the Home Counties, our history syllabus did look in detail at the causes and effects of the two wars and I want to make clear to my son what happened and why, and bringing him to some of these sites will help bring things alive when he reads about them later.

On our honeymoon, in Alsace, we visited a death camp (the only one on French soil), and I have been to Valchevriere in the Vercors a couple of times, as well as other sites of remembrance around the Grenoble/Vercors area


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

I know it's just a figure of speech, but why do i feel un comfortable by the term "did" instead of "visited" when discussing such places. 

Either way, i don't wish to hijack this post.

I plan to visit Northern France, as i feel it is my duty to do so. God only knows what it must feels like to be in a battle. Thankfully due to the two bravest and greatest generations of this country, i will never have to find out. For that i will be enternally grateful. Visiting the places where they fell and where they are remembered is the least i can do. Even thou, it will never be enough.

Freddiebooks


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pyranha, you are Irish and you say you have little connection. I would bet anything you like that men from where ever you are from fought and died on the D day beaches. There were around 70,000 men from the South in the British army during WW2 of these around 3,500 died, this from a population of around 4 million. A great many more men of Irish extraction had moved to England and enlisted. If you are from NI a few more soldiers (but not many) from there died in WW2.

I am saddened that you don't know this, Alan.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Theres a place near Thiepval thats i think called ulster tower from ww1  where many irish are buried it is i believe a copy of a tower from their homeland it is a lovely place i. I always feel uncomfortable to say that about a cemetery but is nice to see how well they are kept .


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

*erneboy* Yes I know there were plenty of Irish in the British forces - one of my grandfathers was in the RFC in WW1, and one of my father's uncles was in the RN at the beginning of WW2, but was killed fairly early on. But no family members, were involved in D-day (which is what this thread started to be about)

It is a little presumptuous of you to be 'saddened that _ do not know this". I have read around the subject - including a novel set in the Curragh internment camp (now lost and I can't remember the name, but would love to re-read); and a history of 'the Emergency', which was fascinating, including details of the numbers, and the treatment back home, of Irishmen in the services._


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

flyingpig said:


> Quote :- they all pull a face and ask why would you want to go there.
> 
> Just my opinion but I think that the T.V / computer game culture with the generation from say 1960 /70's has seen to much "bang bang your dead, never mind, I'll start a new life / game on the machine".
> Unless seen, or taught reality, they will never understand the loss and gravity of what went on because they are so detached.
> What a sad but gallant end to so many young men of all nationalities lives.


I was born in 1966 and in the last few years have visited the Normandy beaches twice and Ypres in Belgium. I dont think I could do a Euro trip without some kind of visit to remember our fallen heros. When touring Europe I often think about WW1 and 2 everywhere we go.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

barryd said:


> flyingpig said:
> 
> 
> > Quote :- they all pull a face and ask why would you want to go there.
> ...


You only have to drive round the country lanes near the somme and you pass little war cemetaries every 1/2 mile or so.
Very sad in a way but very humbling too

Phil


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We have visited many of the sites mentioned plus Dachau and Oradour sur Glane and always are moved by the experience.

This made me smile from an earlier posting.



hogan said:


> I think we wold all be walking arond in jackboots and speaking German.


What was he driving a Hymer! :lol:


----------

